# Sex in Moab [o]..



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

See! I made you look--just like in highschool!

.....................

i said a hip hop a hippie to the hippie
to the hip hip hop, you dont stop
a rockin to the bang bang boogy say upchuck the boogy,
to the rhythm of the boogity beat.










now what you hear is not a test--i'm rappin to the beat
and me, the groove, and my friends are gonna try to move your feet
see i am wonder mike and i like to say hello
to the black, to the white, the red, and the brown, the purple and yellow
but first i gotta bang bang the boogie to the boogie
say up jump the boogie to the bang bang boogie
let's rock, you dont stop
rock the riddle that will make your body rock
well so far youve heard my voice but i brought two friends along
and next on the mike is my man hank
come on, hank, sing that song










check it out, i'm the c-a-s-an-the-o-v-a
and the rest is f-l-y
ya see i go by the code of the doctor of the mix
and these reasons i'll tell ya why
ya see i'm six foot one and i'm tons of fun
and i dress to a t
ya see i got more clothes than muhammad ali and i dress so viciously
i got bodyguards, i got two big cars
that definitely aint the wack
i got a lincoln continental and a sunroof cadillac
so after school, i take a dip in the pool
which really is on the wall
i got a color tv so i can see
the knicks play basketball
hear me talkin bout checkbooks, credit cards
more money than a sucker could ever spend
but i wouldnt give a sucker or a bum from the rucker
not a dime til i made it again
ya go hotel motel whatcha gonna do today (say what)
ya say im gonna get a fly girl gonna get some spankin
drive off in a def oj
everybody go, hotel motel holiday inn
say if your girl starts actin up, then you take her friend
master gee, am I mellow
its on you so what you gonna do










well it's on n on n on on n on
the beat dont stop until the break of dawn
i said m-a-s, t-e-r, a g with a double e
i said i go by the unforgettable name
of the man they call the master gee
well, my name is known all over the world
by all the foxy ladies and the pretty girls
i'm goin down in history
as the baddest rapper there could ever be
now i'm feelin the highs and ya feelin the lows
the beat starts gettin into your toes
ya start poppin ya fingers and stompin your feet
and movin your body while youre sittin in your seat
and the damn ya start doin the freak
i said damn, right outta your seat
then ya throw your hands high in the air
ya rockin to the rhythm, shake your derriere
ya rockin to the beat without a care
with the sureshot m.c.s for the affair
now, im not as tall as the rest of the gang
but i rap to the beat just the same
i dot a little face and a pair of brown eyes
all im here to do ladies is hypnotize
singin on n n on n on n on
the beat dont stop until the break of dawn
singin on n n on n on on n on
like a hot buttered a pop da pop da pop dibbie dibbie
pop da pop pop ya dont dare stop
come alive yall gimme what ya got
i guess by now you can take a hunch
and find that i am the baby of the bunch
'but that's okay i still keep in stride
cause all i'm here to do is just wiggle your behind
singin on n n on n on n on
the beat dont stop until the break of dawn
singin on n n on n on on n on
rock rock yall throw it on the floor
im gonna freak ya here im gonna feak ya there
im gonna move you outta this atmosphere
cause im one of a kind and ill shock your mind
ill put t-t-tickets in your behind
i said 1-2-3-4, come on girls get on the floor
a-come alive, yall a-gimme what ya got
cause im guaranteed to make you rock
i said 1-2-3-4 tell me wonder mike what are you waitin for?










i said a hip hop the hippie to the hippie
the hip hip hop, a you dont stop
the rock it to the bang bang boogie say up jumped the boogie
to the rhythm of the boogie, the beat
skiddlee beebop a we rock a scoobie doo
and guess what america we love you
cause ya rock and ya roll with so much soul
you could rock till you're a hundred and one years old
i dont mean to brag i dont mean to boast
but we like hot butter on our breakfast toast
rock it up baby bubbah
baby bubbah to the boogie da bang bang da boogie
to the beat beat, its so unique
come on everybody and dance to the beat










i said a hip hop the hippie the hippie
to the hip hip hop, a you dont stop
a rock on, pretty bubba to the boogity bang, bang,
the boogie to the boogity beat.










i said i cant wait til the end of the week
when im rappin to the rhythm of a groovy beat
and attempt to raise your body heat
just blow your mind so that you cant speak
and do a thing but a rock and shuffle your feet
and let it change up to a dance called the freak
and when ya finally do come in to your rhythmic beat
rest a little while so ya dont get weak
i know a man named hank
he has more rhymes than a serious bank
so come on hank sing that song
to the rhythm of the boogie da bang bang da bong










well, im imp the dimp the ladies pimp
the women fight for my delight
but im the grandmaster with the three mcs
that shock the house for the young ladies
and when you come inside, into the front
you do the freak, spank, and do the bump
and when the sucker mcs try to prove a point










we're treacherous trio, we're the serious joint
a from sun to sun and from day to day
i sit down and write a brand new rhyme
because they say that miracles never cease
i've created a devastating masterpiece
i'm gonna rock the mike til you cant resist
everybody, i say it goes like this
well i was comin home late one dark afternoon
a reporter stopped me for a interview
she said she's heard stories and she's heard fables
that i'm vicious on the mike and the turntables
this young reporter i did adore
so i rocked a vicious rhyme like i never did before
she said damn fly guy im in love with you
the casanova legend must have been true
i said by the way baby what's your name
said i go by the name of lois lane
and you could be my boyfiend you surely can
just let me quit my boyfriend called superman
i said he's a fairy i do suppoose
flyin through the air in pantyhose
he may be very sexy or even cute
but he looks like a sucker in a blue and red suit
i said you need a man who's got finesse
and his whole name across his chest
he may be able to fly all through the night
but can he rock a party til the early light
he cant satisfy you with his little worm
but i can bust you out with my super sperm
i go do it, i go do it, i go do it, do it , do it
an i'm here an i'm there i'm big bang hank, im everywhere
just throw your hands up in the air
and party hardy like you just dont care
let's do it dont stop yall a tick a tock yall you dont stop
go hotel motel what you gonna do today(say what)
im gonna get a fly girl gonna get some spank drive off in a def oj
everybody go hotel motel holiday inn
you say if your girl starts actin up then you take her friend
i say skip, dive, what can i say
i cant fit em all inside my oj
so i just take half and bust them out
i give the rest to master gee so he could shock the house










it was twelve o'clock one friday night
i was rockin to the beat and feelin all right
everybody was dancin on the floor
doin all the things they never did before
and then this fly fly girl with a sexy lean
she came into the bar, she came into the scene
as she traveled deeper inside the room
all the fellas checked out her white sasoons
she came up to the table, looked into my eyes
then she turned around and shook her behind
so i said to myself, its time for me to release
my vicious rhyme i call my masterpiece
and now people in the house this is just for you
a little rap to make you boogaloo
now the group ya hear is called phase two
and let me tell ya somethin we're a helluva crew
once a week we're on the street
just a-cuttin' the jams and making it free
for you to party ya got to have the movies
so we'll get right down and give you the groove
for you to dance you gotta get hype
so we'll get right down for you tonight
now the system's on and the girls are there
ya definitely have a rockin affair
but let me tell ya somethin there's still one fact
that to have a party ya got to have a rap
so when the party's over you're makin it home
and tryin to sleep before the break of dawn
and while ya sleepin ya start to dream
and thinkin how ya danced on the disco scene
my name appears in your mind
yeah, a name you know that was right on time
it was phase two just a doin a do
rockin ya down cause ya know we could
to the rhythm of the beat that makes ya freak
come alive girls get on your feet
to the rhythm of the beat to the beat the beat
to the double beat beat that it makes ya freak
to the rhythm of the beat that says ya go on
on n on into the break of dawn
now i got a man comin on right now
he's guaranteed to throw down
he goes by the name of wonder mike
come on wonder mike do what ya like










like a can of beer that's sweeter than honey
like a millionaire that has no money
like a rainy day that is not wet
like a gamblin fiend that does not bet
like dracula with out his fangs
like the boogie to the boogie without the boogie bang
like collard greens that dont taste good
like a tree that's not made out of wood
like goin up and not comin down
is just like the beat without the sound no sound
to the beat beat, ya do the freak
everybody just rock and dance to the beat
have you ever went over a friends house to eat
and the food just aint no good
i mean the macaroni's soggy the peas are mushed
and the chicken tastes like wood
so you try to play it off like you think you can
by sayin that youre full
and then your friend says momma he's just being polite
he aint finished uh uh that's bull
so your heart starts pumpin and you think of a lie
and you say that you already ate
and your friend says man there's plenty of food
so you pile some more on your plate
while the stinky foods steamin your mind s
tarts to dreamin
of the moment that it's time to leave
and then you look at your plate and your chickens slowly rottin
into something that looks like cheese
oh so you say that's it i got to leave this place
i dont care what these people think
im just sittin here makin myself nauseous
with this ugly food that stinks
so you bust out the door while its still closed
still sick from the food you ate
and then you run to the store for quick relief
from a bottle of kaopectate
and then you call your friend two weeks later
to see how he has been
and he says i understand about the food
baby bubbah but we're still friends
with a hip hop the hippie to the hippie
the hip hip a hop a you dont stop the rockin
to the bang bang boogie
say up jump the boogie to the rhythm of the boogie the beat
i say hank can ya rock
can ya rock to the rhythm that just dont stop
can ya hip me to the shoobie doo
i said come on make the make the people move










i go to the halls and then ring the bell
because i am the man with the clientele
and if ya ask me why i rock so well
a big bang, i got clientele
and from the time i was only six years old
i never forgot what i was told
it was the best advice that i ever had
it came from my wise dear old dad
he said sit down punk i wanna talk to you
and dont say a word until i'm through
now there's a time to laugh a time to cry
a time to live and a time to die
a time to break and a time to chill
to act civilized or act real ill
but whatever ya do in your lifetime
ya never let a mc steal your rhyme
so from sixty six til this very day
ill always remember what he had to say
so when the sucker mcs try to chump my style
i let them know that i'm versatile
i got style finesse and a little black book
that's filled with rhymes and i know you wanna look
but there's a thing that separates you from me
and that's called originality
because my rhymes are on from what you heard
i didnt even bite and not a god d--m word
and i say a little more later on tonight
so the sucker mc's can bite all night
a tick a tock yall a beat beat yall
a lets rock yall ya dont stop
ya go hotel motel whatcha gonna do today (say what)
ya say im gonna get a fly girl gonna get some spankin
drive off in a def oj
everybody go hotel motel holiday inn
ya say if your girl starts actin up then you take her friends
a like that yall to the beat yall
beat beat yall ya dont stop
a master gee am I mellow?
its on you so whatcha gonna do










well like johnny carson on the late show
a like frankie croker in stereo
well like the barkay's singin holy ghost
the sounds to throw down they're played the most










its like my man captain sky
whose name he earned with his super sperm
we rock and we dont stop
get off yall im here to give you whatcha got
to the beat that it makes you freak
and come alive girl get on your feet
a like a perry mason without a case
like farrah fawcett without her face










like the barkays on the mike
like gettin right down for you tonight
like movin your body so ya dont know how
right to the rhythm and throw down










like comin alive to the master gee
the brother who rocks so viciously
i said the age of one my life begun
at the age of two i was doin the do
at the age of three it was you and me
rockin to the sounds of the master gee
at the age of four i was on the floor
givin all the freaks what they bargained for
at the age of five i didnt take no jive
with the master gee its all the way live
at the age of six i was a pickin up sticks
rappin to the beat my stick was fixed
at the age of seven i was rockin in heaven dontcha know i went off
i got right on down to the beat you see
gettin right on down makin all the girls
just take of their clothes to the beat the beat
to the double beat beat that makes you freak
at the age of eight i was really great
cause every night you see i had a date
at the age of nine i was right on time
 cause every night i had a party rhyme
goin on n n on n on on n on
the beat dont stop until the break of dawn
a sayin on n n on n on on n on...
like a hot buttered de pop de pop de pop
a saying on n n on n on on n on
cause i'm a helluva man when i'm on the mike
i am the definate feast delight
cause i'm a helluva man when i'm on the mike
i am the definate feast delight
come to the master gee you see
the brother who rocks so viciously...

-(Sugar Hill Gang, 1979)


----------



## GuruAtma (May 17, 2004)

Great pictures. I had to read the whole damn thing out loud. There was a time when I had much of that song memorized.
Thanks for the double passion hit.


----------



## clarkgriswald (Dec 19, 2003)

*Stunning shots, again*

Thanks.


----------



## mtbbrian (Sep 26, 2002)

You are killing me Rich!
Brian


----------



## Trevor! (Dec 23, 2003)

Focking Great!

Gee - You've come a huge way with your photog skills: You belong behind that lens.


----------



## Cooter. (Apr 14, 2004)

nice rundown of the moab trip, I have to go this spring, love that place..................so jealous


----------



## @dam (Jan 28, 2004)

DAMN fine photos! Wow! The clarity and composition are just amazing. How'd you do that? Do you do any pro work? . Tell me about the camera setup you used. It looks like you have a pretty wide angle lens and some polarizing filters on some of those shots. 

I can't wait to go to Moab myself one day. I knew it was supposed to be great, but those shots really put you there.


----------



## minnmirman (Nov 1, 2005)

Those are some amazing photos, dont know whether to look at the bikers or the scenery, so i settle on looking at both!


----------



## Acme54321 (Oct 8, 2003)

holy crap what kind of camera is that those pics are friggin sweet


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

Holy smokes! Best Moab images I've seen to date..... and I've been hanging around here for awhile now.

This is one of those posts I'll come back to again and again because I just can't get enough of it. Thanks Rich. Very, very nice work.


----------



## 514Climber (Mar 7, 2004)

*Great Stuff!*

Really captured the feel for that place.


----------



## RiftZone (Apr 14, 2004)

Sweet and Hip! One of the best post.


----------



## wg (Dec 20, 2003)

Hot damn Rich!
Good sh!!t. Thanks!
So 'splain to me the shot with the red Switchblade. Weird camera angle or endo of doom?


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

hey, i even recognized a few faces in there. 

nice pics, as usual. 

did the guy on the titus pull that one out? 

hey, ot: heading down to sedona for a week+ with the gang. i'm assuming you've been there; any particular reccomendations? they've all been there, but i've not. fwiw, they all like to ride the same stuff i do.


----------



## STinGa (Jan 14, 2004)

*Double whammy*

Great pics and a great narration. This will definitely be in the running for Year's Best Post.


----------



## Farqui (Nov 18, 2004)

*Outstanding*

Simply outstanding


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

*Simply awesome!*

don't tell me you shot that with a P&S?

Cheers,
Cris


----------



## Jisch (Jan 12, 2004)

*Nice...*

Amazing shots. Thanks,
John


----------



## Call_me_Clyde (Oct 27, 2004)

*Gorgeous pics*

Thanks for sharing. Quite a memorable post this will be given the combo of the quality of the images and the narrative.

Thanks again.

Bob


----------



## radair (Dec 19, 2002)

Stellar photos, Rich. I'm very jealous.

I'm not sure WTF is with the lyrics, never got beyond the first paragraph.


----------



## SuperKat (Mar 27, 2005)

*Nice Pics!*

Great stuff. I like the creativity too!


----------



## Jessep (Dec 1, 2004)

Great shots, helps me remind myself how I'm going there in a few months.. What do you do to the photos in PS before posting them? They look really cool.. Do you have a macro set up for them?


----------



## brado1 (Oct 5, 2004)

You suck  now that song is stuck in my head. Awesome photos man! got to get out there 4 sure! Great thread! didn't see any sex though


----------



## chocolate girl (Jan 5, 2005)

Yahoo!! Love it!!!!


----------



## RandyA (Oct 4, 2005)

*Awesome!!!*

Thanks for the passion hit! It's kinda like a Mugg post... but with rap music.


----------



## Steve71 (Mar 15, 2004)

Stunning photos! You've got some amazing clouds in just about every shot. I was going to post my pics of Moab, but I think you've stolen the show  

On which trail was that last photo taken?


----------



## hfly (Dec 30, 2003)

"Covert movements underline the strain
Twisted stories undermine the sane
Just to keep from being left behind
Suffer one more convoluted ride"

60 Channels: "Beyond The Chemical Domain"

Thanks for the amazing pictures, Rich.

hfly


----------



## NuMexJoe (Jan 12, 2004)

The latter, Werner. "Dangerous" Dan was breathing pretty shallow (bruised/cracked rib?) on the road ride back to town. He's fully capable of making that move, but after that smackdown, I don't think he was inclined to give it a second attempt. FWIW, there was a decent drop to a ramp just to the right of that spot. Ben and Clay both hit it nicely.
- Joe



wg said:


> Hot damn Rich!
> Good sh!!t. Thanks!
> So 'splain to me the shot with the red Switchblade. Weird camera angle or endo of doom?


----------



## Dwayne (Jun 3, 2005)

8th photo (group photo): Who is the Penn State fan? (just curious, I'm an alumni  )

9th picture (endo): On purpose, or did he bail? Front wheel looks pretty stuck in that crack.


----------



## michigantammy (Jan 14, 2004)

*Groovy!*



lidarman said:


> See! I made you look--just like in highschool!
> 
> Thanks for the gorgeous pics and story. You've made my day. I haven't been out riding much (only twice this year). I'll have to go back to mtbike or to take a spinning class to rest my poor shin from running (got a stress fracture from marathon training/running). I guess I overdid it. Five races in a year for a beginner is quite a bit of running.
> 
> ...


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

Steve71 said:


> On which trail was that last photos taken?


 Toilet bowl, Bartlett Wash. Other photos from Gold Bar, Portal, and the Amasa Back area. Pic 13 (Michael walking the bike) is that death spot on the portal trail.

Thanks everyone for the complements. It was an amazing trip--a gathering in a sense, with mtbr folks from three states.

Photos taken with Nikon D70. We had some awesome light on Friday.

Dan is doing ok but I am still kicking myself from not getting 3 frames per second of that endo! It would have been gold! For some reason, I freak out and just stare at crashes in amazement.


----------



## Nick. (Dec 19, 2003)

awesome Rich ... great pics.
I especially like #4, #5, and the Portal pics.


----------



## NuMexJoe (Jan 12, 2004)

That's my riding buddy Rick, also an alumnus. I think he was there late '80s, maybe as late as '91?.
- Joe


Dwayne said:


> 8th photo (group photo): Who is the Penn State fan? (just curious, I'm an alumni  )


----------



## dangerDan (Jan 14, 2004)

*Still nursing the ribs.*

I suppose it could have been worse. Just a typical bone-head move, jamming the front wheel in the gap. It's Joe's fault. He's the one who thought the line down to and over the rock would be a good one.
The worst part is that there was a group of motocyclists in dirt bike regalia watching us. They thought we were nuts doing this stuff with such light armor and "peanut shell helmets". I guess I confirmed their suspicions. Clay and Ben redeemed us.
Great riding with Tim and Ben and, of course, the rest of our crew. Great pictures Rich, as always.


----------



## @dam (Jan 28, 2004)

What did you use for lens, filters, and what did you do for post-processing?


----------



## Impy (Jan 6, 2004)

Brillant and gorgeous post! I really enjoyed that, thanks!


----------



## Morganbt (Aug 19, 2004)

Great pics! Thanks for putting Sugarhill gang back in my head!


----------



## Photo-John (Aug 1, 2001)

*Siiiiiiickkkkkkkkkk*

What a nice batch of photos. You have the eye, my friend.

Got some comments on processing. Thought I'd give 'em on my site, if you're interested. Post something over there.


----------



## tkrutis (Oct 12, 2005)

*Nice*

Booking my flight now.Brillant photos


----------



## jasonb (Jan 14, 2004)

Sweet photography, Rich. Just getting better and better with that camera.


----------



## mcd (Jan 12, 2004)

it seems like i'm one of the only people who sang along with the lyrics first then went back and checked out the pics! Great pics, greater write up!


----------



## ebxtreme (Jan 6, 2004)

*Great pics and good song.*

I started to just look at pics and sing along.....then, decided that wasn't enough.

So, I decided to pull up Sugar Hill Gang on the ipod, crank it up and sing along as I was checking out the post. Sweet..... 

Chers,
EB


----------



## Brown_Teeth (Jan 15, 2004)

Above and beyond the call, god bless whichever it may be


----------



## Mellow Yellow (Sep 5, 2003)

*Good show!*

great pix!!


----------



## death2life (Oct 14, 2005)

*Motivating...*

Those are some of the best Moab shots I've seen in awhile. I've made a trip down there once a year for the past four years, and you've made me itch for another go...
And I like the cliff pic on the Portal, that rock would be so easy to ride over, but tragic to mess up. It freaks me out every time.


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

Hey!!!! What happened to the Pics? I was just coming back for my daily (hourly?) Lidarman/Moab fix and they've been replaced by little boxes that say, "Photobucket.com Bandwidth exceeded". Are the mtbr.com overlords onto your tricks for posting pics that exceed 200K? Or is it a problem with the link?

What gives? I need these. I really do.


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

*It's Photobucket...*



KRob said:


> Hey!!!! What happened to the Pics? I was just coming back for my daily (hourly?) Lidarman/Moab fix and they've been replaced by little boxes that say, "Photobucket.com Bandwidth exceeded". Are the mtbr.com overlords onto your tricks for posting pics that exceed 200K? Or is it a problem with the link?
> 
> What gives? I need these. I really do.


Since everybody is checking this great pics... the account where they are hosted has exceeded the allowed bandwidth.

Cheers,
Cris


----------



## Steve71 (Mar 15, 2004)

Lidarman broke the internet.


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

ha ha,....

Well, lets see. Either I gotta..

1. host them on another account.
2. pay for more bandwidth.
3. wait a month for the bandwidth to release.

...lets see if this works....

Edit; Pix are back!


----------



## CircuitMan (Mar 25, 2005)

Wow, now that looks like it was an awesome trip. So how did this trip come about? I mean, how did MTBR members from 3 states get together? Because that just looks like so much fun, and I don't know anybody of that skill level to ride with there, I'd like to get in on the next Moab trip... Oh, btw, Toilet Bowl, if you haven't ridden it, is like the greatest mtb rush you'll ever get. It makes your balls feel like they're....


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

lidarman said:


> ...lets see if this works....
> 
> Edit; Pix are back!


Whew! That was close. Thanks.


----------



## Zonic Man (Dec 19, 2003)

Great shots, Rich.

Your camera skills have gotten pretty rad!


----------



## Scaebor (Aug 11, 2005)

lidarman said:


> See! I made you look--just like in highschool!


oh its still sex. those pictures right there are far sexier than 95% of the 'other' kinds of pics on the interweb


----------



## JoeyV (Nov 18, 2005)

Nice !!! I want to go ride now


----------



## HoldMyBeer (Sep 19, 2005)

As always, great pics Rich! Make me want to get back to Moab.


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

Thanks for the Moab fix! Can't wait to get down there again.

For anyone else who wants to hear Rapper's Delight (click the "Don't Call It A Comeback... Hear the full-length version" link)

http://www.npr.org/templates/story/story.php?storyId=4251153

(Just going through the top posts of 2005 from the Grimys)


----------



## kitchenware (Jan 13, 2004)

good god.  Nice, Rich!


----------



## Sway? (Feb 22, 2006)

Sweet pics, and the song takes me back. Thanks


----------



## revrnd (Aug 13, 2004)

I'll have to show these pics to a co-worker (who's a Luddite & doesn't have a computer) that is planning on going to Moab this year.


----------



## Monte (Dec 20, 2003)

lidarman said:


> See! I made you look--just like in highschool!


Those are some awesome shots! I can't read that much online, my eyes start to cross, so I just looked at the pictures, most excellent Rich.

Monte


----------



## MrMountainHop (Oct 20, 2005)

*Posting just to bring this thread back to the bold list*

These pictures just seriously rule, which is why the post.

I'm going to Moab in a month. Rule-age!


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Well thanks for bumping this back to the top as when it was originally posted I think I thought something along the lines of " Damn not another contreversial thread about BS. Was bored this morning and thought what the heck I'll check it out and am super glad I did. Excellent photography, really well composed and sweet lighting. Damn that endo must have hurt, but look at it this way, you've got an excellent photo from the experience. Love my D70s, but haven't really gotten out with it to take some nice riding shots. Maybe now the rains have let up and I don't have to worry about it taking a bath I'll take it along on the rides I know should have some sweet stuff on.



MrMountainHop said:


> These pictures just seriously rule, which is why the post.
> 
> I'm going to Moab in a month. Rule-age!


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

Hey! Check out this cool thread about riding in Moab!:thumbsup:


----------



## Mountaingirl1961 (Nov 16, 2004)

KRob said:


> Hey! Check out this cool thread about riding in Moab!:thumbsup:


Thanks for digging this up, KRob, absolutely mind-blowing and a great mid-winter stoke.

(Especially in a light snow year!!)


----------

